# Propress?



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of reading but I cant seem to find the answers I am looking for. One of my larger clients seems to be having issues at their 18 locations with leaks. Unfortunately its always on rather large pipe and in a difficult location. I am tired of renting so I want to start stocking machines and fittings on my vans. My supply house stocks nibco fittings and the nibco gun is usually what I use from them. The company I used to work for always had the ridgid machines and I seem to like them better. My biggest question is can I use a ridgid machine on the nibco fittings? If not can the nibco machine work on other viega fittings? Any other comments and suggestions are welcome. This is for copper pipe only and mostly 1.5"-3". I have a feeling I will be using it more on smaller diameter.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

All press jaws for copper are the same


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Even for Larger Pipe? I seem to recall I needed to use certain jaws on larger pipe fittings. The more I think about it those might have been brass fittings. It was also a long time ago.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All jaws press any same size fitting but all jaws to not fit every machine. Our larger Ridgid jaws do not fit the compact Ridgid press tool.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

No thats actually incorrect for nibco fittings of 2.5to4inch you can only use nibco jaws to make the press. YES YOU CAN USE RIDGID JAWS AND A RIDGID MACHINE BUT IT WILL BLOW APART, dont ask how i know lol, but for anything 2inch and under any manufacturer works with any manufacturer ie; ridgid press tool with nibco fittings, nibco press tool and viega or apollo fittings..... its just the 2.5to4inch nibco fittings are only compatible with the nibco press tools.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not only incorrect but also unaware. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Not only incorrect but also unaware. Thx for the heads up.


No worries brotha, thats what this forum is for! 

-Matt


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a nibco Setup. Supply house gave me a good deal. I hope I wont regret it...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok here is the way it works. Up to two inch the nibco or the rigid will press any brand nibco,veiga ,Apollo and so on. At 2 1/2 up is where everything changes,nibco ONLY presses nibco brand fittings. Rigid ONLY presses veiga fittings. They are two different systems. Also nibco fittings are cheaper sometimes by half. I have both systems and prefer the nibco on large pipe.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, I just pulled the trigger too. M18 press tool with copper jaws 1/2"-2". Anybody got any regrets with their sets?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm a Rigid kind of plumber


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Ive got the rp330 at work and a rp340 , and a 200 b for my sidejobs/ personal use. And i love my ridgid stuff, ive owned the m12,m18 sets and sold them both, problem was quality on both. I had to send my m18 in for repair 2 tiems cuz the piston seals took a sh1t. The m12 worked flawlessly but was not that well built.... my ridgid stuff is just nicer. ..flat out better quality IMO. and also with Milwaukee they dont sell any swivel ring kits..... so with Milwaukee you have to press your joint at 90° to the fitting being pressed which is close to impossible alot of the time. I own the swivel ring kit from half to 2 inch and then have the xlc kit for 2.5to4. But being able to press a joint at some funky angle is a must in service and repair, which is a MAJOR drawback of the Milwaukee systems........and same goes for the megapress, they have swivel rings......Milwaukee does not.....regardless your gonna be stoked, i use mine literally every day, i BARELY stock any solder fittings anymore and i stock propress stuff instead, in fact now that i think of it, i havent soldered in over 6 months, and im a service and repair guy who works 6days a week.8to12hours a day on the reg........propress is the sh1t


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you use Milwaukee jaws on a Ridgid press or vice versa?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

RP340 and I love it. For me it is most useful on 1.5" and larger. Never have steam blow out your joint at a large property that needs water on ever again. Truly an amazing product. I don't really see a use for smaller diameter pipe. I am excited about megapress, seems like a real game changer!


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

IDK if jaws are interchangeable with other makers. Prob not.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Can you use Milwaukee jaws on a Ridgid press or vice versa?


Milwaukee manual said No No.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

after reading this thread , i think i will be purchasing the ridgid tools instead of milwaukee


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

New stuff! I'm excited about using the cast cutter. I'll be in a tight crawl


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

So we are starting a new boiler room and the boss has decided to give the press a shot. Just wondering if you guys have any tips or tricks that would help with the bit of learning curve there will be with this product?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A sharpie to make sure the pipe remains inserted while you press.

And Ridgid so you can swivel the head to press in a comfortable position.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> A sharpie to make sure the pipe remains inserted while you press. And Ridgid so you can swivel the head to press in a comfortable position.


Would you recommend pressing each fitting as we go, or build the section and press it all at once?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> New stuff! I'm excited about using the cast cutter. I'll be in a tight crawl


 watch out for the small cuts. The cutters work great but it will spit the small pieces out like a bullet.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> A sharpie to make sure the pipe remains inserted while you press. And Ridgid so you can swivel the head to press in a comfortable position.


^^^What he said^^^


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> watch out for the small cuts. The cutters work great but it will spit the small pieces out like a bullet.


Thank you, I'll wear my face shield , small debris always seems to hit me right in my eyes, normally first thing Monday morning


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> New stuff! I'm excited about using the cast cutter. I'll be in a tight crawl


That thing is the bees knees man. But, it does state in the manual that it may not complete a cut and I had that issue on an old 4" cast iron stack. It would not snap it after numerous tries.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Would you recommend pressing each fitting as we go, or build the section and press it all at once?


It depends. I sent a crew to help out a good friend of mine last week, roughing in a commercial building with up to 2" copper. I stopped in yesterday to give them a hand and we were struggling on how to get 2" behind the toilets. The answer was preassembling sections, then connecting them behind the walls.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

I love our Ridgid pro press. The cast iron snappers are great and get use OFTEN lol. 

No problems and haven't serviced the tool yet. Have had it a few years now


----------

